# Cold!!!



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Let my dog out first thing he dose is go for his Kong the damn thing got stuck to his lips and tongue
But that didn't stop him :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

70 degrees here today. :-\" Was really cold last week, I don't get this weather.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Let my dog out first thing he dose is go for his Kong the damn thing got stuck to his lips and tongue
> But that didn't stop him :lol:


Ha we got -40+ with the windchill up here today crikey!!! I was out throwing the kong frisbee for my girl. OMG! Same thing it was sticking to her lips to when I pulled it out of the trunk! At least the snow that fell last night is all fluffy, so she can run like a fool through it. It was perfect to go out and pick up some turds too they were pure fossils!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike and Josiah,

How cold is it up there?

Supposed to get to 17 here; VERY windy now. Tomorrow night is supposed to be 4.

I know that is no where near what you guys are getting!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Sue DiCero said:


> Mike and Josiah,
> 
> How cold is it up there?
> 
> ...


Rite now -12 supposed to drop past -20 in Minneapolis where Summer & Josiah live in a rural MN it mite make it down to -30 :lol: last night up north it was -45 these numbers are temperature not wind chill.


----------



## Amber Gentry (Dec 15, 2008)

I hear ya. Our high was 6 degrees today! Took my poor pup out for our walk, we were both freezing by the time we got back. This whole cold weather thing is really putting a hamper on socialization work.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> 70 degrees here today. :-\" Was really cold last week, I don't get this weather.


Me either, three layers of clothes to go tracking on frozen ground a couple weeks ago and this week tee shirt weather and perfect conditions. My fruit trees are starting to bud out :-(


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Supposed to get into the low 30s tonight and the rest of the week here. Pretty cold for this far south. Can you believe the Governor put a state of emergency out on this?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gonna be close to zero tonight. Trooper is tossing and chasing a big piece of ice from the water dish. Thunder is streached out on the patio watching him.
I'll give them fresh water and close them up in the run when I get off the computer.
The run is alongside the garage. Dog door in the garage wall and two straw filled dog houses inside the garage. 
Thunder will go in by himself by the time I get out there and Trooper will probably still be chasing ice cubes around the yard. :roll:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Supposed to get into the low 30s tonight and the rest of the week here. Pretty cold for this far south. Can you believe the Governor put a state of emergency out on this?


He must be a pussy


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It has been 40 or so. The dogs get real retarded in this weather, and won't be still or quiet in their crates. Luckily, Frankenbike put a crushing on that tonight. :grin: (literally in PoPs case)


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Supposed to get into the low 30s tonight and the rest of the week here. Pretty cold for this far south. Can you believe the Governor put a state of emergency out on this?


Dem Dar Canadierns might 'avta wear long pants when they be visitern dare! [-X


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

COLD!!!!!!!!!!! You folks don't have a clue. My male Bouv has been piss'n on the same fence post for the last hour or so and hasn't moved. Either he's been drinking beer or froze to the post!:-k


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

it's 80F here today. I thought my Rottie was going to fall over from the heat after I ran him and the Mal for a good 45 minutes.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Supposed to get into the low 30s tonight and the rest of the week here. Pretty cold for this far south. Can you believe the Governor put a state of emergency out on this?


That's actually pretty funny Howard .. A few years back the Mayor of Toronto called in the Army to remove snow. They were the laughing stock of the country. That was just not for their crappy hockey team! 

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090111/national/toronto_storm_anniversary_1

The worst part of it is that they had laid off 1000's of workers and sold off all sorts of snow removal equipment in the years leading up to this, then got caught with their pants down around their ankles. =D> 

I could understand using the APCs to do ambulance services (as regular ambulances couldn't get through) but utilizing the troops to clear off bus shelters and other assorted menial tasks was really insulting and downright embarrassing to see.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, that thar is a cold slap in the face...literally. "Excuse me soldier, but could you find my kitty in that 6 foot snow bank?":mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Just heard about another kid that did the "cold pole theory." Pulled his tongue off before help could do it! :mrgreen: Higher thinking at its BEST.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Global warming my butt!!
Mike


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Just heard about another kid that did the "cold pole theory." Pulled his tongue off before help could do it! :mrgreen: Higher thinking at its BEST.


When I was a kid another kid "did it" and left a big patch of tongue skin on a fence post. For several weeks many of us would give a look see and check if it was still there not sure what happened to it another kid may have picked or scratched it off or a crow finally made off with it.
I have heard if the metal is galvanized the tongue wont stick.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> When I was a kid another kid "did it" and left a big patch of tongue skin on a fence post. For several weeks many of us would give a look see and check if it was still there not sure what happened to it another kid may have picked or scratched it off or a crow finally made off with it.
> I have heard if the metal is galvanized the tongue wont stick.


 
Yea but who the hell wants to find out?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Yea but who the hell wants to find out?


Our club president is from Norway and she did do that when she was a child and to this day she says food does not taste really well. She lost the top layer of her tongue and never re-grew her tast buds.

I think anything wet sticks when it is cold enough.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

except for cattle tongues--i've seen cattle licking metal gates at -30F and they NEVER get their tongues stuck. my theory is it's due to the roughness of the surface of their tongues, but that's just a theory....


----------

